# Watch You Wearing - Saturday



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Of to Brighton way in a minute to pick up a new engine for our MR2 so wearing the sturdy U1 today...










Enjoy the sun everyone!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Wearing a BM today, pic taken in honour of pg tips (hope you like it)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

An old favorite.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Seiko MM during the day.

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No surprise from me, this again









* Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels*










I`ve got to nip into the bank in town on the bike this morning so I`ll be wearing this instead.....

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch issued 1997*










Not yet decided what I`m going to wear for work this afternoon


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Wearing the Bathys today,going to be a scorcher!










Have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This for brekkie...



Battered but accurate!


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Aristo here today:










Have a nice weekend









S!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am leaving for few days in Italy. I need a one to be wake up

Bertrand










A one for some walk in the mountain










A one for the sea










And the last one for...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

This is becoming something of a daily wearer.

CWC G10


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

wore this yesterday and today,love the simple design [as its battered i will wear it without worry]

cleaned it up and put a new seal in, it carried on working swimming yesterday so hopefully its waterproof!

out on the big kwak later so this all day.........................


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This one today - but carefully.









Alasdair


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Getting to be a regular.....


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Roger said:


> Getting to be a regular.....


Roger,

When are buying it a bezal?







On a serious note a super watch when i look at them i get an itch thats needs scratching









Martin


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alf














Nice, really! I don't really "hate" hem, I'd just never wear one!

Mac I am Soooo :envy: (why isn't there an envy smilie?







one day my son, one day!

Day off







a bit of a rarity at the minute, all hands to the pumps this time of year, bloody holiday makers!

haven't yet decided what to wear but I might go large!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still going with Friday's watch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> An old favorite.


Wish you'd stop posting this - every time I see it it gets a bit more desirable, and I doubt if I'll ever be able to afford one









Dear Mr Alpha, Could you consider making a version of this?









Today for me it's the Mayak -










- and I'll just think about the Hamilton ! (Good home waiting for anyone who wants to give one away?)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This one for a day or two more, when, hopefully, something else will be arriving which will almost inevitably need some wrist time:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This Vintage Erosa Chrono again! I just can't take it off!!










Mark


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roger,

When are buying it a bezal?

Martin.....when I can afford it!
















Psssst wanna buy an aquatimer chrono?









Roger


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Stanford said:


> This one for a day or two more, when, hopefully, something else will be arriving which will almost inevitably need some wrist time:


That is simply gorgeous!!!

Same company for me, but a lesser watch:










Have a good weekend.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > This one for a day or two more, when, hopefully, something else will be arriving which will almost inevitably need some wrist time:
> ...


Cheers, I think so too.

I don't think the Aquatimer is "lesser" - it is an IWC and so, IMHO, can't be!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Still this one:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

seiko premier today ,very nice porche design stan, i tried to buy one the other day from another watch etailer but it had already been sold ,wish he would spend more time updating his site







,ended up getting a limes tausend instead whitch im waiting for atm.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

One I haven't worn for months....










An Orient military style quartz - this one has the benefit of being easy enough to read without my glasses!!!

Rob


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Orange Monster on an orange NATO. It's ORANGE.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure any one of these


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Swore I'd never buy one of these after capacitor problems, but Â£30 invested in Warrington should sort that.

Seiko Kinetic Sports 200 on a Watchadoo 22mm Combo (non-Lumpy), received this morning from unlcky alf who posted it (the bracelet) on Thursday in S W France. Amazing service, thanks Simon and


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Omega Seamaster 300 for now


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> Getting to be a regular.....


I can see why Roger


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Got this on at the moment mainly cos I have been messing with the strap and will probably be washing the car and messing in the garden in a bit.










after that I will switch to this as I still havnt got bored of wearing it although Im a bit over protective of it, I'm sure that will wear off


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

RLT28 for me today


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

been out "powerwalking" for an hour....must get in shape!....









A SAR-D on a onepiece Bonetto does it!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Blandford pro for work this morning........










Now I'm home swapped for Alpha sub......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

After wearing two ex-Jot`s this morning I thought I`d swap over to another one for the afternoon









*Roamer Stingray` JT`, Model No.734-9120.901 Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels circa 1970*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mac I am Soooo :envy: (why isn't there an envy smilie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, may be if you sell the Timex collection you could afford one


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I hardly ever wear this, I guess its time...










Later,

William


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

first successful post in the weekend watch threads. wearing this watching football -sunny day sunny watch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Mac I am Soooo :envy: (why isn't there an envy smilie?
> ...


hang on to it Mac, that version is destined to become a classic


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

A few more chores to finish before returning to work Monday after a well deserved vacation so it's this one today

(excuse the lint)


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Speedy for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Switched over now, one diver to another


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this today for me......










although the orange rhino might be going on it later


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Of to Brighton way in a minute to pick up a new engine for our MR2 so wearing the sturdy U1 today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really am liking that sinn.....its going on the list i think


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> this today for me......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MRT, that is a great pic, I think the om looks great on a lumpy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Still going with Friday's watch


torture


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> Swore I'd never buy one of these after capacitor problems, but Â£30 invested in Warrington should sort that.
> 
> Seiko Kinetic Sports 200 on a Watchadoo 22mm Combo (non-Lumpy), received this morning from unlcky alf who posted it (the bracelet) on Thursday in S W France. Amazing service, thanks Simon and


good combi that grey......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> After wearing two ex-Jot`s this morning I thought I`d swap over to another one for the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mac....you are a man of very good taste, you keep rolling them out.......







Its an education seeing the watches you post, i keep doing a 'google' on them! Cheers Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> hang on to it Mac, that version is destined to become a classic


I intend to John, unlike some people I rarely let things go











mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > After wearing two ex-Jot`s this morning I thought I`d swap over to another one for the afternoon
> ...


Thanks mate, I try my best


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > hang on to it Mac, that version is destined to become a classic
> ...


just looking on the dial.....is that "jot" on the dial?????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> just looking on the dial.....is that "jot" on the dial?????


It does look like it but the `O` is actually a globe rather like the old PanAm logo, there was a theory (put forward by Jot I think) that the `JT` stood for `Journey Timer` hence the 24 hour bezel


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nuthin, notta, been forest biking most the day hunting for pets and have to shed all that weighs so I am streamline lol

and the Roamer, next week arrives same bracelet as mac's for mine


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Is this one today










Sometimes I like a heavy watch, and sometimes I like a light watch (The lorus is titanium cased)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah relaxed now with beer, wife and watches what more can I ask









Switch this one to leather just now wanted to see what it looked like, very readable piece it is


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice watch James mmm


----------

